# Puppy Food Recommendations?



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello everyone! I have been reading this forum in anticipation of our family's new 9-week-old bundle, which we picked up last Friday!  She is adorable!! (I will post pictures as soon as I get the hang of this) No accidents yet either! But, I do have one concern about how little she's eaten that I'm hoping you experienced (or fellow struggling) Havanese owners out there can help me with...

The breeder warned us that this may happen while she adjusts to her new home, however in 3.5 days she's only eaten about a half a cup of food! Yet, she is still playful and pooping everyday, so we were told not to worry. What can we do in the meantime though? I don't want the poor thing to starve all day! Did any of you experience this problem?? She doesn't seem to be interested in treats either, although she did gobble up some cheese we gave her to firm up her poop. 

Also, she is currently eating Artemis Fresh Mix puppy food (provided by the breeder), but we're thinking she doesn't like it and would like to switch to something else. Any recommendations?? We are considering:

Merrick Puppy Plate
Wellness Just For Puppy
Blue Buffalo puppy food
Innova puppy food

Has anyone had luck (or not) with any of these brands??

Thank-you in advance for your help!! :grouphug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Nicolet,

Innova is probably the best brand in your list as far as kibble goes.

Would you consider feeding a raw diet?

And, welcome to the forum! 
Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I feed Wellness Just for Puppy and love the results-
Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

WELCOME!!! We love photos so please post some when you can.

They're picky little buggers and for us it was more about the vessel holding the food than the food itself. Scooter will only eat off a flat plate, no bowl. You could try putting the food in something else and see if that works. (I have LOTS of cute bowls you can try!:wink


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wellness and Innova are both good. You may also want to start with a grainless food and look at Orijen.

Here's a good site to review the kibble
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> WELCOME!!! We love photos so please post some when you can.
> 
> They're picky little buggers and for us it was more about the vessel holding the food than the food itself. Scooter will only eat off a flat plate, no bowl. You could try putting the food in something else and see if that works. (I have LOTS of cute bowls you can try!:wink


Lola did this at first too! She would only eat her kibble off the floor or from a flat plate. Or I would have to sit on the floor with her and hand feed her. This only lasted the first few weeks though.....luckily now she will eat out of her bowl.

Enjoy your new pup!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We have fed Cooper the Artemis puppy and now the adult food and he loves it. He didn't start off loving it but in the beginning he didn't each much either. As he got more comfortable {and hungry!} he came around. Congrats on your new pup!!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

We feed out puppies bil-jac puppy kibble and orijen puppy food. Initially they were picky as well and would only eat hand fed or on the floor. I think they have finally grown accustomed to the home and the routine.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

1/2 a cup of food to begin is fine. My two have never eaten more than a 1/2C. of food per day as puppies or adults. I do add some canned food as topping in the evening and they do eat treats.


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank-you everyone for your tips and recommendations! All of them were very helpful (I love this forum) 

Here are the pictures of her:
(the 1st one is the day we brought her home)


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's adorable! Congrats & welcome to the forum


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh how cute! One of ours was slow to eat at first. I hand fed him the first day and then I put some on the floor and he ate it up while his brother ate out of the bowl. I figure he was the "clean up" crew for the litter perhaps used to the scraps that were dropped on the floor. He now eats out of the bowl too but both prefer to take a small amount to the corner of the kitchen or back to their beds to eat but sometimes they eat at the bowl. Go figure. Good luck with your little cutie. I am new to this forum too and any questions are quickly answered. Great group of people!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

We just brought our 3.5 month old home 10 days ago. We had the same type of problem with eating. She wouldn't eat out of a regular stainless steel bowl - so we tried a regular paper plate. She does much better with that (except when she decides to pick the plate up, dump the food and take off running). We also hand feed - but I'll wait until she has eaten some on her own and starting to become distracted before I sit down and feed her. She only eats about 1/3 cup at a meal, 2 times a day. Sometimes she won't even finish that - but she's happy and seems to be doing fine. We'll see if there's any weight gain next week when she goes for her last shot and vet check.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nicolet,

Your puppy is adorable. I am waiting for my white one to change colors.


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well the good news is eating more - the 3 or 4 day mark seems to be the turn-around. She is eating out of her bowl now (it's a shallow ceramic bowl), but still likes to be hand-fed too, so there really is something to not liking bowls at first. 

I'm still getting mixed reviews about the food though  I was hoping to get a consensus about a brand of food that they consistently like, but I guess there is no such thing! What seems to works for one does not work for another!!!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

They recommend that you feed them wheat the breeder feeds them before she sent them to you; which is what I am doing apart from the raw diet. They seem to be doing okay with the Orijen Puppy Food and the Bil-Jac Puppy Kibble. I also give them cheerioes for treats when they go potty where they should. They just love it!


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheerios - what a good idea


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My vet recommended it to me when he examined the puppies. 

They love it!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Our breeder recommended Wellness for puppies. the local pet store didn't have it (we live in a very small town) so I ordered some from JB Pet and it arrived today. We'll start her on it tonite and see how she does.

Your new baby is adorable - love the color.

BTW I'm new to the forum also - what a great group of Hav lovers - they are quick to support and advise - its been so helpful!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh your puppy is so sweet! With regards to the kibble, you won't get a 100% consensus that is for sure, we are all different. I suggest doing the dog food analysis on the ones you are thinking about, then pick the one you think is best for your situation.

Good luck and keep the photos coming...I just love her colors!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just remember, mix in the new kibble slowly. Don't just switch to the new kibble all at once. A switch should be done over the course of at least 5 days. If you switch to fast, you just might get a chocolate slurpy lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

New dog food recall--Nutro dog food (for puppies)
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2009/09/nutro_puppy_mix.html


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Slurpys are the worst - we'll take the changeover slowly - may make it a 7 day process just to be sure. When I added a few kibbles in her food tonight she gobbled them right up - then we went outside and she expelled it right out! It'll take a few days.... LOL


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hahaha!! You guys are great! Thanks for the compliments on her color... I know it won't stay, but we're enjoying it while it lasts. The breeder said she's a gold sable, so I'll keep the pictures coming to share how her color progresses.



waybrook said:


> Our breeder recommended Wellness for puppies. the local pet store didn't have it (we live in a very small town) so I ordered some from JB Pet and it arrived today. We'll start her on it tonite and see how she does.
> 
> Your new baby is adorable - love the color.
> 
> BTW I'm new to the forum also - what a great group of Hav lovers - they are quick to support and advise - its been so helpful!


I couldn't agree more! Also, please let me know how she likes Wellness. We are considering switching her to that. It will be a slow transition to avoid the chocolate slurpy :wink:



mintchip said:


> New dog food recall--Nutro dog food (for puppies)
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2009/09/nutro_puppy_mix.html


Ty for the heads up!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Well she loved eating the Wellness but then upchucked later this evening. She's been playing hard - that could have been the problem, or the food didn't agree with her. We'll try a few pieces tomorrow and see how she does....


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Poor thing  let me know how tomorrow goes


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She's done fine today. Breakfast stayed down (only fed a few of the Wellness kibbles) and she had a Wellness treat after potty time later this morning. Probably just too much excitement last night...


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you - she's a mess!


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

We started with Wellness yesterday and mixed it with the Artemis she came with and so far so good! Her appitite is much better too - shes actually been whinning for her food! We decided to not leave the bowl out all day so she actually gets hungry at meal times and this works better for her/us (helps with housebreaking). Now she eats almost a full 1/4 of a cup 3 times a day :thumb:


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

We had another issue tonight where she threw up. I don't know if its the food or something else. She was really hungry tonight and we only feed her 2x per day - about 1/3 cup at a serving - so I gave her some extra. She also had a pinch off a Beggin Strip for pottying outside. She just came in my office and got sick. I've only mixed a small amount of the Wellness with the PMI the breeder sent home, but she's only gotten sick since I've tried the different food..... She was also outside by herself for a few minutes tonight and may have eaten some grass or leaves (she loves to do that). Not sure what to do - will continue to try a small amount of the Wellness with her other food and see what happens....

We also pick up her food after 20 minutes. She usually has to potty even before she's finished her meal, but we just don't leave it down. Usually I'll try to hand feed her if she hasn't eaten much, but if she is just not hungry it gets picked up and re-served for the evening meal.....


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Donna, I hope Panda has adjusted to the Wellness by now, but if not, you might want to call your vet. We have been using Wellness for about 4 days, and things seem to be going okay here (no vomiting or diarrhea). We started with just a sprinkle of the new kibble with every meal, and by now we've graduated to about 2 tbsp (1/8 c.) with every meal (she gets 1/4 c. 3x/day). Every pup is different, but maybe your vet can give you some suggestions to help the transition.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Good news - she seems to have gotten over whatever hump we were experiencing! No problems the last 24 hours with the food...she's done really well. I've cut out the extra treats for now and staying with just the dog food - think I'll use her Wellness food as a treat for going outside - and see how that works.

Potty training has been slow. I'm home all day so I can watch her, but don't always catch her in time. We've set up an x-pen in the kitchen and are taking her outside every hour. The times she doesn't potty she stays in the x-pen until the next hour. I've also attached some bells to the back door in an effort to get her to notify us when she needs to go out. Hopefully all this will come together - I hate her messing inside!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

When do you stop putting the warm water in their kibble? I have had my pups for two weeks now and I find when I serve them dry food they do not eat as much as when its softened with a little warm water but I am told that the warm water has to be taken away eventually so that they can learn to chew before their baby teeth fall out.

Any suggestions?

Leena


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

*LEENA: * I have always added warm water to the evening kibble meal. We used to show standard poodles in the 70's and have done it with every dog since.

*WAYBROOK:* FYI: Other dogs on the Havanese Forum have experienced "poop" issues with Wellness. I know my dogs did and the forum came in handy. Ohter dogs obviously don't but you get to be the decider.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

LILY,

I was told that if you do not let them eat dry food they will not have strong teeth? Do you serve it to them dry in the morning meal?

LEENA


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

No dry kibble & AM feeding has been hit and miss since they grew out of the puppy stage. I am presently giving them a small amount of canned dog food, MEATY MIX HOLISTIC HEALTH EXTENSION for puppies & dogs in the morning. It is 95% meat, excluding water. They are presently consistently eating this. At night, I give them Orijen & Innova mixed together with a canned food topping. 

I believe dry kibble equating strong teeth ihas been proven not to be correct. My two do occasionally chew on a bully stick or flossie but my understanding is that is a young dog's strong desire to chew. As they have grown older, chewing is more infrequent.

I think it is more important to provide them with the best available food along with brushing their teeth.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I believe I need to go out and buy some canned food to mix with their kibble which I am told should be given to them when you first receive them with a small amount of water. I am really having a hard time getting MIYA to sit for cleaning ears and both for brushing their teeth.

Leena


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't know how old Mya is but you can start getting her used to lying on your lap on her side for perhaps a minute to start. Always remember that you are the boss and she minds you. I would gently say no and hold her & pet her until she stops squirming before letting her up. Get her to where you can increase the time. Then you can begin to do grooming on a limited basis. I probably would not worry about her teeth until her permanent teeth come in.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lily,

Thank you. I am taking it in small steps with MIYA. As I said KASHI is no problem he is such a calm pup sits for me no problem. Today MIYA actually let me use the flea comb on her face. I think it was because she saw me do it to KASHI. However, I am still having a hard time with the ear drops or even going near her ears. I did for the first time give them a bath last weekend. I used a laundry basket in the tub. KASHI being a little heavier had no problem staying in the basket but still a little bit scared with his first bath experience but she was just so frightened climbed right up and out of the basket and onto my arms. Then I used a dryer and they calmed right down as the wetness feeling was gone. It has been a real experience working with these puppies. It is alot of work but they do bring alot of joy into our lives.

LEENA


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

What are the ear drops for? It must feel wierd to them as mine never liked them either.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

The eardrops were given to me by the VET on my initial exam. He said I was to put a few drops in their ear every day to help prevent ear infections. My KASHI has no problems she sits for me when I groom her but MIYA is quite feisty and does not like the ear drops at all.

Leena


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

To be used forever? Did they have ear infections? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have no clue if it is forever. My second visit to the VET is on the 19th of Oct. when they get their next set of shots for distemper and parvo. I will ask him when I go.

LEENA


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would too, seems unnecessary. What are the drops called? I'd Google it and see what they're prescribed for. (I always do that for any meds prescribed for my family and pets!)


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

It is an ear cleanser he has prescribed for the puppies and he said that they should be cleaned once a week with this cleanser for life. Its a preventitive measure. The name of the cleanser is Avena Sativa. 

LEENA


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is the website. I do not know if it is offered in the US.

http://www.drugs.com/vet/avena-sativa-all-natural-ear-cleaner-can.html

Leena


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me when you first started giving your puppy/dog "people food?" Specifically I'm talking about nonfat plain yogurt, baby carrots, green beans, peanut butter, etc - the things I've been told are okay to give dogs. Additionally, I've come across a website (http://dogs.thefuntimesguide.com/2006/02/dog_recipes_for_kong_chew_toys.php) that lists a variety of people food for kong "recipes." The breeder suggested mixing shredded cheddar cheese with her food when we first got her (to firm up her stool), which we did, but does that mean those other foods are acceptable too? Right now our puppy is 10 weeks old.

Suggestions for hav-fav foods are appreciated too! op2:

ps. I know that these foods should not be given all the time. I'm just looking to top my pup's kibble with a little extra something special occasionally, or give her a treat every once and awhile.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Lilysplash I: Thanks for the "heads up" on Wellness and pop issues. We are not having good luck with her potty training - mostly because she is pooping about 6-7 times a day - and the poop is not firm. This is with 1/3c Wellness/PMI mix 2x per day. The only other food she receives is a small piece of Beggin Strip when she does her business outside. 

I'm thinking I need to change to another food - any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

I would be interested to know when also one can give puppies people foods like broccoli and baby carrots and yogurt. How does shredded cheese firm up their stools? Why would we want to firm them up? I have had my pups for 3 weeks now and I am following the puppy food diet the breeder recommended aside from the raw meat diet. The VET and we do not believe in giving our puppies raw meat. 

Leena


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

When we first brought our puppy home, she had diarrhea for a day or two because she was understandably scared and nervous about this new unfamiliar place. But diarrhea isn't healthy, or um... fun to clean upuke: so the breeder suggested feeding her a tiny bit of cheese because cheese can cause constipation, which in our case simply allowed her stools to be more formed.



So can anyone answer the people food question for us...? What kinds of food can we give them? At what age?


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

A small amount of PUMPKIN has been successful in stopping diarrhea in my dogs.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Waybrook, Innova is a good food.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com and you'll see ratings for foods, go with a 5 or 6 star food.

Our dogs rarely get any people food, a bit of cheese to take their heartworm medicine once a month and occasionally someone gives them cheese if we have it out. They don't beg at the table at all because they've never had food from there. You can give boiled chicken, just don't season it, and they'll probably love it! I keep some in the freezer and we use it for training sometimes.


----------



## sun11ny14 (Sep 20, 2009)

*I don't trust commercial pet food at all. No matter how big or small the company is or how premium the food is. Do you really trust the labels and the ingredients they claim to have in their food? Did you know the bag it self is made out of a rubber poison chemical to keep the food fresh for longer periods? Would you have any idea how long the food might have been laying around in the warehouse then the super market before you buying it? I honestly don't trust these things at all especially after the huge 2007 pet food recall. I cook for my Havanese, yes its a little time consuming, but at least I know what my puppy is eating. Something to think about..*


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

OK - well now I've elminated the PMI from the breeder completely from her diet. She's 100% Wellness Puppy and things are doing a little better. She still is a prolific pooper (6-7 times per day), but most of the stools are reasonably firm. We're going to continue with this for a few more days and see how it goes. I may try adding a small amount of cheese just to firm things up a bit...then back off the cheese.

I'm reluctant to begin cooking for her - I don't even do a real good job of cooking for the humans in the family! Also, when we have to board her I don't know how you would deal with that.... Anyway, if Wellness doesn't work out we will probably move to Innova (I may buy a bag and do a mixture...) and continue to experiement until we hit on the right combination....

Thanks for all the good advice!


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Donna, I know what you mean about the prolific pooping! Ours goes #2 six times a day too! She's on a schedule with those poops though, which makes it easy for us to know what she needs to do when we take her out for her potty time. 

I hope you have luck with the Wellness like we have so far. The cheese should help. At dinner time, we used just a sprinke of extra sharp shredded cheddar and she looooved it. Although she's not getting it anymore, she now knows the sound of the deli drawer/cheese bag opening.........:hungry: they're so smart! I'm sure you already realize this, but if you do decide to switch to Innova, I would wait as long as possible just to give her little system a rest. Plus, that way you'll definitely know it's the food and not the adjustment. I agree with you about cooking. It sounds awesome... but for someone else. Not that I wouldn't love to, but I need LESS on my things-to-do list every day, not more!


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

We've been told by our vet to completely eliminate the dairy from Chlöe's diet - yogurt, cheese, etc. as it is hard for them to digest and just adds fat. We do give her sweet potato (for fiber) mixed with her kibble (Fromm's Salmon) every meal and have started to add green beans and carrots - she likes them as training treats which is great. She's 3 1/2 months and we're still working on house-training with an ex-pen/doggie door.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

I feed my new puppy Orijen. I have been told that this is the close to a raw diet you can get in kibble form. So far I have been happy with it. Takes a while to switch over from regular dog foods because it is a very high protein food.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I also feed my pups orijen puppy food as recommended by my breeder along with some timberwolf organcis as I do not like to give them raw food. They are quite content with this food as well.

Leena


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Will the Havanese get into problems if they put bird seed in their mouth? I have a bird feeder in the backyard off my deck and sometimes bird seed falls on the deck and they have now learned to jump the steps so I am concerned about them ingesting the bird seeds.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Chances are you'll see it come out exactly like it went in! LOL We "had" a birdfeeder but the squirrels would make so much of it fall on the ground that we got rid of it and now have a hanging basket of petunias there! Murphy loved to eat it and it would show up in his poo, yuk!!! Never made him sick though.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am having the same problem but I heard you can buy a squirrel proof bird feed. This is what my neighbor was telling me.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

After feeding Wellness for a few weeks we were still having problems with excessive pooping and soft stools. I decided to give Innova a try. Slowly working to switch her to the new food - things seem to be going better. We're feeding her 2 x per day approx. 1/2 cup. She's still going in the neighborhood of 6x a day, but the stools are not runny, at least they are formed....We'll hang with this for a while and see how she does, but any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I would seriously use more Innova than Wellness and be done with Wellness. Too many dogs on this forum seem to have your same issue w/Wellness. Other dogs might do fine on it but mine did not and your's is having the same issue - Pooping alot and stools not firm.


----------



## nicolet1102 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmm idk what to tell you  ...we've had luck with Wellness.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

As I said above, not every dog does well on every brand even though it may be good. Some dogs on Wellness have experienced excessive stools and loose stools so if that is what you are experiencing, you should try somehting else that is more agreeable to the dog.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You may also want to cut down the amount of food you are feeding. Sometimes soft stools is due to overfeeding. 

As well, sometimes excessive pooping can also be related to a food allergy if your dog is scratching a lot as well.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm only feeding her 2/3 cup daily...not alot, but she continues to gain and has gone from 5 lbs at 3.5 months to 6.5 lbs at 5 months. I too thought of food allergies, which is why we stopped the Wellness....we'll just continue to experiment - another trip to the vet may be in the offing. I've tried adding some shredded cheese to her food, thought that might firm up the stools some - but not so much yet...


----------



## violet (Nov 2, 2009)

This is my first post. This site has been a tremendous help to me. First pet ever...a havanese puppy named Bo. We started him on Blue Buffalo and it has been great for him. I use the Blue Buffalo puppy dry and wet food...a combination of 1/4 cup of dry kibble mixed with one tablespoon wet can food (both BB chicken and rice). He is 17 weeks and has never had an upset tummy or aversions with his food. He's happy, so we're happy!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

violet said:


> This is my first post. This site has been a tremendous help to me. First pet ever...a havanese puppy named Bo. We started him on Blue Buffalo and it has been great for him. I use the Blue Buffalo puppy dry and wet food...a combination of 1/4 cup of dry kibble mixed with one tablespoon wet can food (both BB chicken and rice). He is 17 weeks and has never had an upset tummy or aversions with his food. He's happy, so we're happy!


Only problem with Blue Buffalo is that their chicken ingredients come from China.


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

I started using Life's Abundance and then switched to Merrick's puppy plate (or palate). The Merrick's puppy formula uses smaller pieces which my 5.5 month old seems to have an easier time with. Also I think Sammy likes Merrick a bit better


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome Violet. I have fed my puppies on Orijen Puppy Food and then when that finished a breeder told me about Health Extension's Little Bites. My puppies eat out of a plate and I also mix a tablespoon of wet canned food I was using Blue Buffalo and have switched over to Innova's Evo as well as Wellness for puppies. They finally have been fixed and doing great now. I just wish the cold weather would disappear so I can take them for their daily walks again. Best of luck.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

galaxie said:


> Only problem with Blue Buffalo is that their chicken ingredients come from China.


I quit feeding Blue Buffalo because of the higher sugar content (per Dogfoodanalysis), which can create yeast infections. We were having enough problems with tear stains...didn't need more problems. We switched to Solid Gold Hund'n'Flocken, and the dogs LOVE it! And their poop is perfect consistency. No more poopy butts!! (as long as nobody gives them human food!)


----------



## violet (Nov 2, 2009)

"Only problem with Blue Buffalo is that their chicken ingredients come from China."

Well, I contacted Blue Buffalo to inquire about their chicken and where it comes from. Here is their response:
Thank you for taking the time to contact BLUE. Our foods all are manufactured here in the USA. Many of our ingredients, such as our grains and meats, come from the USA except for our lamb which is free range from New Zealand.(Our Chicken is from the U.S.) Where possible our suppliers are instructed to source their ingredients from the US. Where the ingredients are not readily available in the US, such as many vitamins, minerals and nutriceuticals, they work only with reputable foreign suppliers, and subject all ingredients to rigorous quality testing. All of our ingredients are USDA approved and inspected. 



Please let me know if I can answer any further questions. 



Regards,
Kim 

Blue Buffalo Co.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

violet said:


> "Only problem with Blue Buffalo is that their chicken ingredients come from China."
> 
> Well, I contacted Blue Buffalo to inquire about their chicken and where it comes from. Here is their response:
> Thank you for taking the time to contact BLUE. Our foods all are manufactured here in the USA. Many of our ingredients, such as our grains and meats, come from the USA except for our lamb which is free range from New Zealand.(Our Chicken is from the U.S.) Where possible our suppliers are instructed to source their ingredients from the US. Where the ingredients are not readily available in the US, such as many vitamins, minerals and nutriceuticals, they work only with reputable foreign suppliers, and subject all ingredients to rigorous quality testing. All of our ingredients are USDA approved and inspected.
> ...


Glad they replied to you. They didn't reply to me, I think they must have recently changed their formula!


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes my Daisy uses Wellness puppy. The breeder used another brand and she wouldn't eat.


----------

